# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Sveti Stefan [Havelet, Cornouaille]

## Νικόλας

έψαξα αλλά δεν βρήκα θέμα για το ''SVETI STEFAN'' και είπα να βάλω εδώ την φώτο μιας και δεν ξέρω πως να ανοίξω θέμα :mrgreen:
P8290414.jpg
αν ξέρει κανείς ας το ανοίξει έχω και άλλες φώτο  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

Νικόλα έτοιμο το θέμα
Ας δούμε και την Ιστορία του στο fakta

----------


## dimitris10

πάντως δεν φαίνεται κακό καραβάκι,για τα ελληνικά νερά ειναι μια χαρά  ταιριαστό.

----------


## Νικόλας

αναχώρηση του από το Μπάρι
P8290415.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> πάντως δεν φαίνεται κακό καραβάκι,για τα ελληνικά νερά ειναι μια χαρά  ταιριαστό.



Και τι θα κάνουμε στο τέλος?? Θα μαζεύουμε ότι σαπάκι υπάρχει ανά την Ευρώπη??? Μιλάμε για προιστορία...

----------


## Νικόλας

πρέπει να έχει κάποια συγγένεια με το VEGA είναι ίδια λέμε !!
όταν το κοίταξα πρώτη φορά απόρησα αλήθεια 
μια φόρα πήγα να μπώ και μέσα να δω αν είναι και ίδιο με το VEGA εσωτερικά αλλά οι ιταλοί δεν με αφήσαν 
ελπίζω την επόμενη να μπώ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

πάει το βαποράκι πουλήθηκε και αυτή την στιγμή πλέει προς τουρκία μεριά
κρίμα ωραία βαποράκι 110 μέτρα είναι γκαράζ για Ι.Χ έχει και για να πλέει αυτοδύναμο δεν πιστεύω να έχει κάποιο τρομερό πρόβλημα..!!

----------


## despo

Ισως και το τελευταίο που είχε μείνει να μας θυμίζει το Σατούρνους και το Βέγκα. Πάντως απο θέμα ηλικίας δεν ήταν και τόσο γερασμένο ...

----------


## despo

Αξιζε νομίζω, αφου πρόκειται (η' μάλλον επρόκειτο) για ένα όμορφο πλοίο, να έχει δικό του ξεχωριστό θέμα, αλλά και το δεύτερο πλοίο της εταιρείας το Sveti Stefan II σε λίγο περνάει και αυτό στην ιστορία.
Αυτή την ώρα φαίνεται μεταξύ Κέας και Κύθνου να κατευθύνεται με δικές του δυνάμεις στον Αλιαγά.

----------

